# Sheep/Angora goat clippers or shears?



## eb (Sep 14, 2003)

Help please.

I need to purchase either a clipper or shears for my sheep and angora goats, but I am confused about which to buy. They are not cheap, so I don't want to make a mistake.

Basically, for the most part I need to be able to cleanup the sheep and goats for lambing kidding season, but also it would be nice if I could completely shear them sometimes. Can I use a clipper machine OR a shearer machine? what is the difference? 

Recommendations on brands/models/on line stores?

Thanks.


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

I would talk with the folks at Premier. They have an excellent line of reasonably priced clipping/shearing supplies, & they use the stuff themselves, so can advise realistically. 
www.premier1supplies.com


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Clippers use a striaght comb with many (32?) teeth and a cutter that slides straight across the comb, while shears use a round comb (13 tooth typical) and a 4 tooth (point) cutter that moves across the comb in an arc. It can be hard to shear without cutting the skin using a shearing machine but they do make 17 tooth shattle combs as well which should be better. (Avoid the 9 or 10 tooth blocking combs) You will have trouble shearign the sheep with a clipper but it can be done, not sure about shearing a goat. I've sheared a lamma with my Heiniger shears and the 13 tooth comb though. The clipper will be slightly safer and take a lot longer, the shearing machine will go fast but can nick (you will nick a lot less using a shattle comb) I liked my Sunbeam shearmaster variable speed, and I liked my Heiniger with the shearing head and clipper head. I'd suggest holding the machines in your hand and see which feels the best. The brands all cut about the same but you'll do a better job with a comfortable machine.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I use Lister shears... they have a sheep shearing head,, but they are powerful enough you can use the number 10 blades (Less chance to nick your sheep).
Have used this one for 8 years with no problems,, and with care the blades last a very long time.

Ross is right, if you can go handle the shears you are interested in using in person, Please do.
Wish I could of, when I was buying, but did not have a place to buy them local.
I have the biggest Listers made,, and it is a little heavy for me now. Can still use them,, but just not as long. Think I would of gone for the next size smaller.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Bergere what's a #10 blade for a shearing head? The Lister Lo-Bloc 23 tooth?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You know Ross,, will have to look....

OK,, I am using the A2 Medium. I do go a little slower with these,, but they have worked well for me on the breeds of sheep I have shorn.
Also have the Wizard SS,, but I nick each sheep once with these ones.

I wanted the CA2 Course blade, but could not find anyone in the US at the time that sold that one. Think it would work better than the A2 for super thick or dirty wool,, but still not nick like the Wizard SS can.

Will have to look up the Lo-Bloc 23. Seems like each catalogue has their own name for the same blades.


----------

